# Is pyTivo still broken?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is transferring from Edge to PC still broken? I read that it was one of the issues they were tracking, but I never saw a conclusion as to whether or not they fixed it.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know either as I do not have Edge but it kinda sounded like Tivo does not really care if it is or is not fixed.



TiVo_Ted said:


> 4. TiVo-to-Go transfers from Edge to a PC are not working. We are still investigating what may be happening here, *but TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one*.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Not only does it not work, but attempting to initiate a transfer reboots the Edge machine on every attempt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Fantastic!


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

KevTech said:


> but it kinda sounded like Tivo does not really care if it is or is not fixed.


And how long until this code makes its way to all TiVo's running TE4?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Not only does it not work, but attempting to initiate a transfer reboots the Edge machine on every attempt.


Ah, so it's a hidden feature.


----------



## Odie Bluckemthutch (Dec 16, 2019)

I have discovered that if I go to a Premiere TiVo on my network and transfer a show from my new Edge to the Premiere, the show is not damaged in a way that prevents kmttg from transferring the show from the Premiere to my PC. Yes, it's an irritant, but the transfer to the Premiere machine seems pretty quick. At least, for now, I can git'r'dun. dunno if there's a hit on video or audio quality, but I'm betting not.


----------

